# Happy New Year!



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll be curled up with dogs on either side of me. 

Happy New Year, PJ.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'll be curled up with dogs on either side of me.
> 
> Happy New Year, PJ.


Happy New Year Robin! Very quiet here, temp is in the low 50s and raining.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

60's here. Rain last night.


----------



## DeLuc (3 mo ago)

Happy New Year everybody!


----------

